# Cruise control help?



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ive got an 84 qauntum wagon and its got cruise control, its either broken or im too stupid to figure it out. theres a button on the end of the blinker lever and also a switch on the lever idk exactly wht to do to set it or what could be casuing it not to work. thanks ahead of time for the help


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

Anybody???
Bump!!!!


----------



## wolfderby (Nov 26, 2007)

Check the rubber vacuum hoses coming too and from the vacuum pump for the cruise control. Also check the little servo pump that connects to the throttle body. If you have a hand vacuum pump you can use golf tees to pull ends of the line(s) and see if sections hold vacuum or even try to hand pump/suction the vacuum servo so it moves the throttle body to test it. If sections/the servo motor won't hold vacuum your cruise won't work or if it leaks slightly you'll have to hold the button in for a while to set it. 

G'luck, 
b


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey, thanks I probably would have never figured that out on my own, so if the hoses arent holding pressure ill just have to get new ones? Ill definitely check it out and let you know how it goes.


----------

